# 2005 X-Trail 4wd Not Working..............



## MATTB99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi,

Just purchased a 2005 T-Spec, it's a tidy example apart from it has a few issues. 

When engaging 4wd it doesnt light up on the dash or work for that matter. The symbol lights up when the ignition is on then goes out as it should. I've checked the connections on the back of the switch and this is fine and no fuses have blown.

Any ideas?

Another issue is the ABS symbol is on constantly, I understand this maybe the ABS sensor, how can I tell which wheel this fault is on?

Any help would really be appreciated.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Matt,

A faulty ABS sensor would stop the operation of the 4WD, so that is why the 4WD light is not coming on. You need to physically check the wiring of all 4 wheel sensors and if the wiring looks ok, you need to take it to a mechanic who will hook it up to a Consult II (or a diagnostic) device to check which sensor is faulty.


----------



## MATTB99 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cheers Jalal, that has really helped.

Matt


----------

